# Can't select destination volume to install Mac OS X software



## KHefner (Jan 5, 2009)

I am trying to reinstall OS X 10.3.9 on my G5 iMac. I get through the first steps on Installation Disk 1 up until "Select Destination Volume." I can't select a destination volume to install the Mac OS X software; there are no options (except back).

I recently had a new hard drive installed at Best Buy (WD SATA 320GB internal hard drive). The hard drive is recognized when I run Disk Utility but I cannot select "Verify Disk" or any of the other options.

I'm wondering if the problem is with the hard drive? I'm reading the hard drive box now and it says it's compatible with OS but doesn't say anything about OS X. They wanted to charge me $150 to install software so I'd like to figure it out myself if anyone is willing to help me. I'm sure I forgot to include necessary specifics so please let me know. Thanks in advance!

Kaitlin


----------



## fryke (Jan 5, 2009)

Perhaps it's not partitioned for use on that iMac yet. Go to Disk Utility, select the drive (not any volumes on it) and hit the partitioning tab. There create as one volume with APT as the partitioning scheme (Apple Partitioning Scheme or something like that) and give the volume the name "Macintosh HD". After that's done, the volume should be created and available for installation when you quit Disk Utility.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 5, 2009)

This was a known issue in 10.3 (where installation volumes don't show up via the "Installer" program)... try hitting the "Back" button, then go forward again.


----------



## KHefner (Jan 5, 2009)

fryke, thanks for your suggestions. I followed your instructions. Now the volume shows up but it has a red octagon with the exclamation point in it now! "You cannot install Mac OS X on this volume. You cannot start up your computer using this volume." (For example see attached img.)

ElDiablo, tried hitting back numerous times then going forward. Also tried restarting.

I'm kind of stuck! Thanks for everyone's help though!


----------



## MacLori (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey hefner
curious if you solved your problem? I got the same exact deal going on here!!


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 15, 2009)

If it has the disk like in the picture then it means the disk is too full to install and you must make room for it. Plus it is better to do an Archive & Install.


----------



## MacLori (Mar 15, 2009)

hi satcomer
that does not make sense, sorry.

if it was too full then it would SAY, there is not enough room on this disk to install.

The disk is completely erased, except for some minor KB files - and shows up in disk utility, but is grayed out and will not allow mounting...

DId you read the issue before replying? ARE you familiar with Mac? I have 27 yrs experience, was certified on Mac, and never encountered this problem. Would love some expertise if at all possible from someone- please help! The repairs cost more than the computer is worth!  I have a new hard drive, but gosh it's an all day job and requires disassembling the entire computer...


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 15, 2009)

MacLori said:


> hi satcomer
> that does not make sense, sorry.
> 
> if it was too full then it would SAY, there is not enough room on this disk to install.
> ...



Yes I have used Macs almost since they were first introduced. Did you use the install disk and then before the install process first button push and go to the menu items to find "Disk Utility" to see if it can fix your internal disk?

Now all hard drives WILL fail! That is a fact of life so you better lern how to replace an internal hard drive. Places like IFixIt.com and OWC videos will show how to replace a hard drive.


----------



## MacLori (Mar 15, 2009)

Obviously I already know how to replace a hard drive... DUH. I was looking for some suggestions as to what might be WRONG that I can FIX before I replace it.

Once again, did you even READ THE POSTS?  Like I said already, I have had a Mac since they were just "Apple" 27 yrs ago !!! and Very plainly, in black and white - my last posts clearly states:
*"I have a new hard drive, but gosh it's an all day job and requires disassembling the entire computer..."*

So, gee, knowing that it will be a strenuous task, should show that I am familiar with replacing hard drives!

For goodness sakes, PLEASE please PLEASE stop replying if you are only going to belittle yourself, and make stupid nonsense comments!!!!

I am looking for real help here!! NOT some jerk who has nothing better to do than to insult users, and make his self look like a total moron.

You better "lern" some internet etiquette before posting another reply.  I am sick of logging in here, and wasting my time, when it says I have a reply- just to see this B.S.

Good day


----------



## MacLori (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh and BTW
For those of you reading this, and willing to help me, yes I tried numerous ways to use disk utility. I tried before selecting anything, I tried after, I tried in the middle. Sometimes the disk will come up with the red exclamation mark- sometimes it is just blank. But it always shows the disk in the DU menu, and it gives me the option to mount it but will not complete.

The logs say unable  to mount, the fsck does not repair or find any other disk than the install disk.

any suggestions, please let me know- I am at my wits end.


----------



## baoqnguyen (Sep 5, 2009)

I had a similar problem. Hard drive went out on iBook G4 12. I install new hard drive from OWC. Couldn't get pass the select drive screen during Tiger install. I did what everyone suggested...hitting 'back', erasing the drive, reformatting the drive, and still nothing. Finally I decided to give Leopard a try (not Snow Leopard) and it worked! Leopard recognized the drive and am installing as of now! Good luck.


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 5, 2009)

hey maclori!

For someone who is new to the site and has only made 4 posts, i would say
that based on your pompous attitude and you acting like an all around jerk
that it is YOU who should "lern" some internet etiquette, because you come 
across as a very rude and ill mannered person with your ranting diatribe
towards Satcomer, who is extremely knowledgable when it comes to apple
computers and troubleshooting computers in general.






MacLori said:


> Obviously I already know how to replace a hard drive... DUH. I was looking for some suggestions as to what might be WRONG that I can FIX before I replace it.
> 
> Once again, did you even READ THE POSTS?  Like I said already, I have had a Mac since they were just "Apple" 27 yrs ago !!! and Very plainly, in black and white - my last posts clearly states:
> *"I have a new hard drive, but gosh it's an all day job and requires disassembling the entire computer..."*
> ...


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 5, 2009)

i just noticed -  March 15th, 2009, 05:10 PM.......

LOL! Looks like she did not stick around - good to see that!!!!


----------



## Doctor X (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah!  Nothing like wasting a good and just flame on a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thread.

--J.D.


----------



## melancox (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi, 
I'm new in the forum and I have the same problem. It all started with flashing folder with a question mark at the beginning after forced-restarting.
I tried fixing the problem using my leopard upgrade CD but ir kept me asking to restart the computer. I decided using the original tiger OS and I got stuck where there is not volume to be chosen. The partioning suggestion failed due to privilage issues but I'm the administrator. So I'm stuck here... Please help, I have to get my homework done ASAP...


----------



## Hydraulic (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks fryke your answer helped me.....partitioning was the problem!  Thanks again!!


----------



## robinblomquist (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi to you all.

I have the same symptom. I have an iMac with Mac OS 10.5.6. I try to upgrade to Snow Leopard but when I should choose where to install I select my standard "Mac HD", but it has one yellow exclamation mark and it gives me an error message saying "cant boot from this disk".

Strange since this is my standard boot disk and I have not changed any HD, I havent opened my iMac.

I have disconnected my USB drives.

I really appreciate any help, thanks!


----------



## sgould (Jun 25, 2011)

Is the install disk grey or black?

How old is the iMac?  10.6 Snow Leopard will only run on an Intel based Mac.


----------



## robinblomquist (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi

I bought the install disk at a Apple Premium reseller. The DVD disk is white 10.6.3. The HD disk in the install window is "normal" not grey or black, more grey (see attached picture). Its in Swedish, but it says aprox: "Can not install on Mac HD because you cant start the computer from this disk". But thats wrong since thats my original standard HD. The iMac is an Intel, see below:

 Modellnamn:	iMac
  Modellidentifierare:	iMac7,1
  Processornamn:	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Processorhastighet:	2.8 GHz
  Antal processorer:	1
  Totalt antal kärnor:	2
  L2-cache:	4 MB
  Minne:	4 GB
  Busshastighet:	800 MHz
  Boot ROM-version:	IM71.007A.B03
  SMC-version (system):	1.21f4


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 25, 2011)

Perhaps you get that error (cannot start from this disk) because the hard drive has been reformatted at some point to an improper partition scheme. Your iMac can boot from a hard drive that is formatted with the older APM (Apple Partition Map), if you still have 10.5. You CANNOT boot Snow Leopard from an APM formatted hard drive. It must be formatted GUID to upgrade to Snow Leopard. You need to verify that format on your hard drive by checking in your System Profiler, then the Serial-ATA tab. The Partition Map Type must be GPT (GUID Partition Table). If it is not - you will need to back up the hard drive, and redo the partition for the GUID partition scheme.


----------



## robinblomquist (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi again

thank you for your suggestion, but as I understand I already have GPT (GUID partition Table), see attached text below.
I would really appreciate any more good suggestions


Intel ICH8-M AHCI:

  Tillverkare:	Intel
  Produkt:	ICH8-M AHCI
  Hastighet:	3 Gigabit
  Beskrivning:	AHCI Version 1.10 Supported

ST3500630AS Q:

  Kapacitet:	465,76 GB
  Modell:	ST3500630AS Q
  Revision:	3.BTH
  Serienummer:	9QG51MAX
  Native Command Queuing:	Ja
  Kölängd:	32
  Borttagbart medium:	Nej
  Borttagbar enhet:	Nej
  BSD-namn:	disk0
  Mac OS 9-drivrutiner:	Nej
  Typ av partitionskarta:	GPT (GUID Partition Table)
  S.M.A.R.T.-status:	Kontrollerad
  Volymer:
Macintosh HD:
  Kapacitet:	465,44 GB
  Tillgängligt:	33,05 GB
  Skrivbar:	Ja
  Filsystem:	Journaled HFS+
  BSD-namn:	disk0s2
  Plats:	/
Boot OSX:
  Kapacitet:	128 MB
  Skrivbar:	Ja
  Filsystem:	Journaled HFS+
  BSD-namn:	disk0s3
  Plats:


----------



## Doctor X (Jun 27, 2011)

I think the problem is your HD is Swedish.  

You need to translate it into Swahili if you have a white disk [Stop that!--Ed.]

Sorry . . . okay here is a SUGGESTION that you should use as a LAST resort and ONLY after you have backed up your HD to an External HD.  IF you have not done that, go out NOW, get one for under $100 which is . . . like Eleventy Eurochips or whathave you.

We will wait.



. . .



. . . 


*Starts searching for "Mila Kunis," "Meat dress"*

. . . 

Ah!  You are back!  Good!  Reason for backing up--sorry if it is obvious but you would be surprised at how many do not do this--is so if you frell up anything following our "helpful suggestions" you can simply go back to your back up--TimeMachine is one way--I use SuperDuper! because I started with it.

Anyways, according to *MacTracker* your iMac---24-inch Mid 2007--can run Snow Leopard.  It lists that it has a Firmware Update.  Check to see that that has been done.  I am not sure that _would_ prevent you upgrading to SL, but you might as well make sure.

Next, is the suggestion that you MAY try if nothing else works and you HAVE backed up your HD.


1. Back up your HD.
2. Check you have backed up your HD.
3. Have you backed up your HD?
4. Boot to the SL disk
5. Go to Disk Utilities, erase the INTERNAL HD, format it properly, THEN load the OS.
6. Make some coffee, gloat that you have backed up your HD.
7. When done, connect your EXTERNAL HD and use *Migration Assistant* to bring "you" from your EXTERNAL HD over.

That is a bit extreme.  It is basically cleaning your HD, fresh installing the OS, then transferring yourself over.  If it does not work, either you have a problem with the disk or you have a problem with your HD.

Or someone smarter than me--most of them --will have a better suggestion.

--J.D.


----------



## robinblomquist (Jun 28, 2011)

Alright, thanx for the fun, what have you been drinking?

Anyway, obviously I have thought about this, but I also was curious why it doesnt work right away.

If I dont get any other suggestion I will try this. This iMac is only one out of my five Mac at home and I have some TimeMachines, I am not stupid.


----------



## Doctor X (Jun 28, 2011)

robinblomquist said:


> Alright, thanx for the fun, what have you been drinking?



Trader Joe's Dark Roast and the blood of a few virgins no one should miss. . . . 



> Anyway, obviously I have thought about this, . . .



Have you?  We are telepathic?  We should assume you know all of this?  Of course, I should have _imagined_ you knew of the firmware update, for _everyone_ knows they should check their firmware, yes?  As I indicated in my learn'd response, you would be surprised the level of _un_sophistication of those who ask questions.  Seriously, this is a HELP forum and one encounters all sorts of users, many in a stage of panic, who offer little information.  In the name of charity and good will, we few, we happy few, strive to shepherd the weak through the valley of the darkness, for to be truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost files.

Yes, perhaps, "did you back up your hard drive" may seem a trite, pedestrian, even condescending--you know, "talking down to you?"--question, but, still people do not do it.  People do not boot from their installation disks--"What's that!"--they do not simply run *Disk Utility*.  They do not indicate whether or not they checked their firmware.

Though they _do_ tend to give information on an English based forum in, well, English, but, to be fair, I did once have people demand directions of me in Madrid in Swedish--they did not know German, Spanish, English, or even Russian--persisting and speaking louder and slower with increasing agitation.  So, you never know.

Form dictates it best not to assume the sophistication of anyone nor facts not actually in evidence.  



> . . . I am not stupid.



I am unaware of anyone who implied that you are.  Perhaps I missed that as well. . . . 



> You must try, Comrade Zilkov, to cultivate a sense of humor.
> 
> --Dr. Yen Lo, Pavlov Institute, _The Manchurian Candidate_



--J.D.


----------



## robinblomquist (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for your great efforts, like it

drink on my friend, but carefully

Still curious of whats causing my problem


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 28, 2011)

I think your hard drive is not properly formatted now. Have you ever tried Boot Camp (used for installing Windows?)
The suggestion to backup, erase, and restore - is probably a good fix if your hard drive has an extra boot partition that you are now not using.


----------



## robinblomquist (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi and thank you, but I have never tried bootcamp on this machine. I run Parallels. 

But I think I will do a complete "start over"


----------



## Osiris23 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey guys I'm in sort of the same situation as Hefner except I can't just create a new partition. If I do that I'll lose everything...unless some one can confirm otherwise. I'm not very knowledgable on Macs from an administrative standpoint, I work on PC's all day so anything helps. Thanks so much everyone!


----------

